# bianchi stem size... 31.8? 26.1? help



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

What size is the size of the stem and handle bar on the stock bianchi nirone 7? I need a 46 cm but i cant find the sizing for the stem so i cant really just order offline.:mad2:


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

31.8mm :thumbsup:


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks... I thought it looked a little oversized.


----------

